# Reshaping a Skew?



## jjy7322 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello all, has anyone ever reground a skew from the straight to the straight radius? I found this article (http://www.woodworks101.com/a-Reshaping-the-Skew-Chisel.html) and was curious if anyone has tried it? If so, any tricks/details to watch out for? How did it perform after?


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2017)

@woodtickgreg 
@jaustin


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 18, 2017)

jjy7322 said:


> Hello all, has anyone ever reground a skew from the straight to the straight radius? I found this article (http://www.woodworks101.com/a-Reshaping-the-Skew-Chisel.html) and was curious if anyone has tried it? If so, any tricks/details to watch out for? How did it perform after?




Skew works well like that. I've seen Alan Lacer's skew demonstrations a few times. Like any tool, you need to pay attention & practice until it becomes 2nd nature.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 18, 2017)

I did reshape my straight to the radius after watching Alan Lacers video. I went back to straight after a couple of months.
Alan did suggest straight for newbies. I turn beads with the short point and it seemed easier with the straight.
Most important to me; I hone and it is much easier to hone a straight edge than a curved edge. I treat it as a bench chisel and only go to the grinder if I want to deepen the hollow (maybe maybe once a year).
Some folks really like the curve but I just didn't find it more useful for what I do. Give it a try, you will only lose a little bit of steel in the process.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jjy7322 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mike Mills said:


> I did reshape my straight to the radius after watching Alan Lacers video. I went back to straight after a couple of months.
> Alan did suggest straight for newbies. I turn beads with the short point and it seemed easier with the straight.
> Most important to me; I hone and it is much easier to hone a straight edge than a curved edge. I treat it as a bench chisel and only go to the grinder if I want to deepen the hollow (maybe maybe once a year).
> Some folks really like the curve but I just didn't find it more useful for what I do. Give it a try, you will only lose a little bit of steel in the process.



Interesting...how did it perform for peeling and planing cuts? did you round over the "bottom" side?


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 18, 2017)

jjy7322 said:


> Interesting...how did it perform for peeling and planing cuts? did you round over the "bottom" side?


I could not tell any difference in planning cuts other than maybe minor changes in presentation angle due to the fact that the angle of the blade is different. I did round over the "bottom" side as described by your article and by Lacer.
I do understand the notion that with the radius shape you only use the upper (flat) section so that you do not get too much blade into the work with a peeling cut. I typically use a 1" so I only use half of it and achieve the same thing, or you can just use a smaller skew.

Pic 7 in your link illustrates the honing. With the curve you hone the flat section and have to keep rotating to hone the curve while maintaining contact angle. With the straight the entire edge remains in contact.


----------

